# Hot Bite in Galveston ....



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

The past couple of days have been great. Tons of fish up shallow and a lot of active bait. Fish are fairly easy to locate. Steady bite all day. I am booked through July but August has some open days.


----------



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

*Mondays catch*

.


----------

